# Camcoat over Rustoleum ?



## Troy (Feb 9, 2006)

I don't know much about cam-cote, but I know my paints pretty well. From what I've read Cam-cote is an epoxy. An epoxy should stick to just about anything.

I would use a flat white paint though. The gloss MIGHT cause some adhesion problems. If you use a flat white rust-oleum paint it should leave a slightly rough surface that the epoxy will adhere to very nicely.

Good luck.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I would not paint it first. The camcote will protect it better and stick better without the paint. Rustoleam is just a good enamel paint. Camcote is epoxy paint and is food grade.


----------



## Troy (Feb 9, 2006)

He said he wanted it white though.

I wonder if you could add a white tint to the cam cote as you mix it up. That might be a better way to go, but would require some testing to be sure the tint does not affect the cam-cote epoxy and it's ability to cure.


----------



## hzxlvf (Aug 31, 2006)

Yes I really want to paint it. It looks nasty like it is. I'll give it try and post back later on how it goes. Thanks


----------



## hzxlvf (Aug 31, 2006)

*Cam-cote over rust-oleum*

The cam-cote seems to have gone on over the rust_oleum just fine. It's not perfictly clear though and the bright white rust-oleum now looks like its covered with honey running off it.


----------



## Grant (Jun 12, 2004)

I have the same problem with an older, 4-frame tangential, metal extractor. I solved it by buying a larger, stainless steel extractor! Motorized and radial (no reversing).

Prior to that acquisition, I went to the commercial and professional paint stores (not Lowe's, Sears, etc., who know nothing) to ask about food-grade paint to paint my metal extractor. Sherwinn-Willams was the most helpful. They have a paint (white) that is a food-grade epoxy for water tanks. 

I didn't attempt to explain how an extractor works, but figured if it worked for water tanks it will work for the five minutes the honey sits in the extractor.

The only problem was this paint comes in a five-gallon bucket, with a one-gallon can of epoxy resin, and you mix the two when you're ready to paint. And there is a time limit before the paint really sets up so you want to mix smaller quantities.

Well, that enough paint for all the metal extractors in the county, plus it cost around $180.00 So I bought a can of Cam-Cote, still mulling around my options because my extractor needed a good coat of paint.

Then the stainless steel extractor came up for sale.

I still have my metal extractor. I still have a can of Cam-Cote. But I LOVE my stainless steel extractor.

Grant
Jackson, MO


----------



## Fishman43 (Sep 26, 2011)

What is camcoat and where does one go to purchase it? Thanks, I just got a great deal on an old extractor that needs the rack redone.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Fishman43 said:


> What is camcoat and where does one go to purchase it?


More info:
http://www.brushymountainbeefarm.com/Camcote-1qt/productinfo/615/


----------



## Fishman43 (Sep 26, 2011)

Thanks Graham, 
Unfortunately I don't think that will help the cracked and chipping coating on the old extractor I just got. It is like the coating on dishwasher racks, only it flakes off in one inch or larger chunks.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Fishman43 said:


> It is like the coating on dishwasher racks, only it flakes off in one inch or larger chunks.


Find someone local that does _media blasting_ (old name was _sandblasting_, but nowadays there are other options than just sand) and see what they say about removing the coating.

Here's one possibility that appears to be only about 30 miles away from you.
http://www.srpowdercoating.com/


----------



## Fishman43 (Sep 26, 2011)

Thanks for the idea! I found a powder coating place even closer, good idea!
http://www.propca.com/


----------

